# PC piepst seitdem Wasserkühlung drin ist



## BeNkA (11. März 2006)

*PC piepst seitdem Wasserkühlung drin ist*

hi,
ein freund hat sich gestern eine thermaltake wasserkühlung (Big Water 735) eingebaut, bis dahin lief sein pc immer problemlos, zu seinem System: AMD x2 4200, Abit AN8 SLI, xfx 7800 gt, 1024 mb ram.
Nachdem er die wasserkühlung eingebaut hat und den pc starten wollte kam ein sirenen artiges piepsen aus dem speaker des pcs, daraufhin haben wir das cmos resetet, der pc ist dann ohne das piepsen gestartet, darauf hin kam nach dem post allerdings die meldung cmos checksum error, aber egal was man im bios verändert, ob es die boots seqeuenz ist oder die uhrzeit und das datum, dass sierenen artige piepsen kommt wieder, solange bis man das cmos wieder resetet. Das Handbuch hat uns auch nicht weiter geholfen.

Hoffe deswegen auf eure hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2006)

*AW: PC piepst seitdem Wasserkühlung drin ist*



			
				BeNkA am 11.03.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> ein freund hat sich gestern eine thermaltake wasserkühlung (Big Water 735) eingebaut, bis dahin lief sein pc immer problemlos, zu seinem System: AMD x2 4200, Abit AN8 SLI, xfx 7800 gt, 1024 mb ram.
> Nachdem er die wasserkühlung eingebaut hat und den pc starten wollte kam ein sirenen artiges piepsen aus dem speaker des pcs, daraufhin haben wir das cmos resetet, der pc ist dann ohne das piepsen gestartet, darauf hin kam nach dem post allerdings die meldung cmos checksum error, aber egal was man im bios verändert, ob es die boots seqeuenz ist oder die uhrzeit und das datum, dass sierenen artige piepsen kommt wieder, solange bis man das cmos wieder resetet. Das Handbuch hat uns auch nicht weiter geholfen.
> 
> Hoffe deswegen auf eure hilfe.




ich tippe auf zwei dinge:

- das board wertet zur kontrolle die umdrehungen des lüfter aus und erwartet zB mind. 500u/min. bei ner wakü gibt es keinen lüfter, ergo schlägt das board alarm. geh mal ins BIOS und such dort nach den optionen für die wanrungen oder healthstatus oder so.

- ODER die CPU wird zu heiß... auch da siehst du im BIOS ja den wert.


----------



## Piccolo676 (11. März 2006)

*Doppel-thread*

warum nicht hier weitermachen ?

http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=9&tid=4514621&x=5


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2006)

*AW: Doppel-thread*



			
				Piccolo676 am 11.03.2006 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht hier weitermachen ?
> 
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=9&tid=4514621&x=5



seh auch keinen grund, der dagegen spricht..


----------

